# Who keeps inverts? 2019.



## Ryan-James (Apr 23, 2019)

Just putting it out there, are there many ppl keeping invertebrates anymore?
Here's a few of mine if anyone is interested in having a look, atm I keep around 160 individuals, all tarantulas, scorpions and various trapdoors species. 
above: phlogius hirsutus, juvenile.

above- phlogius crassipes Airlie form.

Above- phlogius kuttabul.

Above- Golden trapdoor, euoplos sp. These are one of my favourites, they are big, solid and burst up out of the substrate to smash crickets.

Above- Arbanitis Longipes showing a dusting of metallic gold hairs, these are chrome coloured as juvies.

Above- Rainforest scorpion, having lunch.

Above- selenotypus exevale, wants a hug.


Above- Seqocrypta Jakarta.


Above- marbled scorpion (lychas) eating a cricket whilst stinging another one.

Above- U. yaschenkoi munching a cricket.

Above- P. Hirsutus sling.



Above- Selenotypus sp.

Above- Phlogius sp.


Above- lychas sp. with bubs.




Above- one of many champagne robustus slings.


----------



## LilithLeChat (Apr 23, 2019)

Currently I only have a Rainforest Scorpion, but I’m thinking of getting a tarantula too at some point, not sure what kind. My dream one is P. metallica, but of course, can’t have them here in Oz.


----------



## Ceaz- (Apr 23, 2019)

What are recommended as good starter tarantulas?


----------



## Ryan-James (Apr 24, 2019)

Ceaz- said:


> What are recommended as good starter tarantulas?


Depends on the reason that qualifies a T as a good entry level starting point.
All are basic to keep and look after, phlogius grow quick which is rewarding but these are fairly defensive, selonotypus are slower growing and most are defensive too, I've seen people handling S.plumipes. I would say Selenotypus chamagne robustus would be suitable, a bit slower growing but I've seen a few which are generally calm and they have good colour contrast. Aggression generally comes down to the individual and I free handle these about as much as I free handled my djarra death adders when I kept them.


----------



## Adrienne_05 (May 19, 2019)

I have a rainforest scorpling at the moment... Im waiting on 2 black rock scorpions and receiving my tarantula on Wednesday. I purchased a selenotypus sp. Its going to be my first. I would love to get a desert scorpion, but i would like to get into reptiles... so I might hold back for a while. I also don't want to over crowd myself with animals and have to sell them later... I also live with my parents and they're arachnophobic.... so you know how well I'm doing at the moment lol. I've been looking at getting a blue tongue and that will take up a lot of space I have.


----------



## Neil j (May 19, 2019)

Y’all kids need some Mortein. 
Only joking good stuff


----------



## Licespray (Aug 1, 2019)

Where do you get inverts in Australia? Best sites?

I’m a fan of phasmids. Have Extatosoma tiaratum and Tropidoderus childrenii


----------



## MadBD (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm getting back into reptiles (have been for the last 2/3 years) casually and am desperately wanting to dip my toes into Scorpion keeping. The rainforest Scorpions just look absolutely adorable with their fat little claws and tiiiiny tails  However my family absolutely put their feet down on Scorpions.

However they HAVE allowed me to start on Panda Snails, which should be awesome.


----------

